# start protection training friday!



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

yup, just got off the phone with the trainer. he is a 16 year veteran k9 handler/trainer. here are some links as to what we are about to get into

http://psak9.org/

and here is a video that shows some work
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JausvGeb-Y

i just thought i would share this with everyone, im stoked!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow. So what I can see it differs from Schutzhund in that there is no tracking and the decoys wear bite suits and get bit all over. I'm sure there is more difference than just that but it's what I saw at a glance.
Looks a tad out of control for me, but then again, so does Olympic level downhill skiing.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

That's wonderful. Congrats on going for it. I would be stoked too!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Ouch.....lots of pading needed there huh. Looks great though, congrats on the big step. That looks totally intense, and lots of work. Look forward to hearing about your progress.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LucinaWow. So what I can see it differs from Schutzhund in that there is no tracking and the decoys wear bite suits and get bit all over. I'm sure there is more difference than just that but it's what I saw at a glance.
> Looks a tad out of control for me, but then again, so does Olympic level downhill skiing.


yea its a bit different than schutzhund but its a job for tyson. this was actually a bit more conveniant to get into than schutzhund. i just wanted to go further with his training so this is where we ended up.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks awesome! I'm sure both you and Tyson will have fun!


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Congrats! What club are you joining?

My husband and I are VERY active in PSA and my husband is a certified decoy. It is alot of work and alot of pressure and control on the dogs. It typically takes a good solid 2 years before your dog will see a trial field if you are doing things correctly. Not all dogs, even ones that do Schutzhund, have the nerves for the immense amount of pressure put on them by the decoys in PSA. But, I am sure the trainer you will be working with will evaluate your dog to assess his suitability for the sport.

Good luck!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Poor Ilan!!! There will be no defence in her new job! As much as my second in command would like it!, apparently she will not be the house protector. If someone threw a bucketfull of tennis balls over her, she be in heaven, and I would no longer be commanding her!
Good luck and have fun!!!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BritneyPCongrats! What club are you joining?
> 
> My husband and I are VERY active in PSA and my husband is a certified decoy. It is alot of work and alot of pressure and control on the dogs. It typically takes a good solid 2 years before your dog will see a trial field if you are doing things correctly. Not all dogs, even ones that do Schutzhund, have the nerves for the immense amount of pressure put on them by the decoys in PSA. But, I am sure the trainer you will be working with will evaluate your dog to assess his suitability for the sport.
> 
> Good luck!


i havent joined as of yet, we went friday for the evaluation and tyson has potential. i will not release any personal info on the trainer over the internet but he did bring in a certified decoy to work some dogs there. the decoy has a malinois that is a beast! 15 titles i think he said was under the dogs bealt at 4 years old. the decoy was saying how he did a seminar where he ran off a schH 3 dog. after what i was told and from what i have seen over the interent about PSA there is a lot of stress on the dog and a lot of work like u said.

right now we are takeing baby steps. i have to work him out of some "good manners" if u know what i mean. get him more comfortable with his biteing, which is not going to be a problem and working on the noise factor. getting him used to the ruckuss and cracking that goes a lot with the training.


----------

